# Went to a strip club



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

:yes


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

i guess that nod says it all.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Hmmm... :con not sure what the male fascination is with putting your hard earned money down someone's G-String while they shake their butt and laugh all the way to the bank....

But to each his own.... 

Actually, I went to the Olympic Gardens in vegas for a male strip show for a bachorlorette type thing...not really for me...but they GUYS WERE CUTE...i will say that!!!

At least its getting out and about!!!!


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

*slips some hard earned money into Penny68's G-string*


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:haha


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Did you get a lap dance?_ 

_I've been to one before...it was fun._


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

I went out of curiosity really... but I admit after a while, it became quite... fascinating. Lap dances were too expensive, so no.


----------



## Steven G. (May 18, 2006)

Nice, I been thinking about going to a strip club of out curiosity as well. Getting a lap dance is part of my quest to becoming more comfortable around women.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't know, when one of them peeler bars around here had the tagline..."you've seen the rest, now come see the best," I was like, no thanks! :lol


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Steven G. said:


> Nice, I been thinking about going to a strip club of out curiosity as well. Getting a lap dance is part of my quest to becoming more comfortable around women.


Ummm.....the vast majority of women are NOT strippers so not sure how this is going to help you...seriously worked and lived in vegas for many years and strippers are some hard core ladies...there are better ways to get comfortable around women...we are not another species...we are humans also


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

NewWorldOrder said:


> Lap dances were too expensive, so no.


_We must have a really scummy strip club here, cos lap dances are only $20. _:lol


----------



## guitargal (Jul 10, 2006)

Empty calories. :?


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Strip clubs are fun...good to see u enjoyed yourself.


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

were they like topless and stuff :lol of course

@penny its quite unusual for this to happen in a normal situation thats why its fascinating


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> I don't know, when one of them peeler bars around here had the tagline..."you've seen the rest, now come see the best," I was like, no thanks! :lol


There's a strip club about 100 miles south of me called the Lumber Yard. They use the slogan "Where real men go to get wood" :lol


----------



## Ethereal Hell (Jul 10, 2006)

I could never muster up the courage for that, though I was never too interested to go to one. Good Job though!


----------



## My_Shrink (Jun 27, 2006)

Just remember that the strippers really do care for you!!


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

My_Shrink said:


> Just remember that the strippers really do care for you!!


lol. i've been a few times, there was a short time period when my friends were desperate to go every weekend. i remember one time i got a lap dance from one girl, and before she started dancing she was trying to make small talk with me and mentioned that i smelled nice, which seemed funny to me at the time because i didn't have any smell-good stuff on. later my friend got a lap dance from the same girl, so i asked him if she mentioned that he smelled nice, and sure enough she did.

moral of the story: stripping is a strippers job but they will say or do other things to get more money from you!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

salty said:


> moral of the story: stripping is a strippers job but they will say or do other things to get more money from you!


I have seen those documentaries I am "not allowed to watch". It's all money and the gift of gab. They say so themselves.


----------



## ate16am (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm female, and I've been a few times and always had a great time. I have a lot of respect for the dancers who can do good pole tricks. One time my husband and I went with another couple, and the boys bought us girls a lap dance. She was the sweetest girl, and really cute. It was kind of weird, we were just having a conversation during the dance, like how she was buying a house and stuff, and she would interject with things like "Could you spread your legs?" and proceeded to whip her hair around in my lap as we continued talking. :lol Good times.


----------



## LoneWolf667 (Jun 17, 2006)

There is not a strip club around here for miles


----------



## theturtle (Nov 24, 2005)

I went there for fun and had a lot of fun.

if the price is right, some do "extra mileage."


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

:banana


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

hellonlegs said:


> Glad you had fun.
> 
> I sure didnt. Besides social anxiety preventing from having any, while I was sitting at the table, watching, I counldnt stop thinking "I wonder how many of the guys in here should be working right now" "I bet their wives have no idea that their here" I wonder what the stripper is thinking about us after she leaves for the next place." "I havent had any physical contact with a female in so long, why am I in here torchering my self" "Isnt this suppose to be a relief for husbands and boyfriends or something, not people like me who are almost sick from lack of physical contact" "shes just pretending to be excited, Ill bet she cant wait to get the hell out of here." I wonder who thinks im gay because I dont look excited?""old guy at the table beside me, stop trying to make smal talk with me, I came here to watch the young ladys dance, not babble with you. What an awesome excuse for S.A that was ...heh"


Actually, my SA was pretty active that night, esp. when the girls came up to ask if I / we wanted lap dances. But I felt good that I went and did something I've never done before.

And how come all my other threads in this forum get like 1 reply, but this one gets 2 pages?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

"Sex sells?" :stu


----------



## My_Shrink (Jun 27, 2006)

> "I wonder how many of the guys in here should be working right now" "I bet their wives have no idea that their here" I wonder what the stripper is thinking about us after she leaves for the next place." "I havent had any physical contact with a female in so long, why am I in here torchering my self" "Isnt this suppose to be a relief for husbands and boyfriends or something, not people like me who are almost sick from lack of physical contact" "shes just pretending to be excited, Ill bet she cant wait to get the hell out of here." I wonder who thinks im gay because I dont look excited?"


Hehe, this is kinda funny.I imagine Woody Allens voice when i'm 
reading it.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

ddp


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> salty said:
> 
> 
> > moral of the story: stripping is a strippers job but they will say or do other things to get more money from you!
> ...


It not like that was ever a secret though. Its like the WWE.

Ive been to them a few times, had a few lap dances. I hate to spend money on it though. I remeber one of the last times a i went after going to the bar. About 15 minutues after we got there my buddy went off with a stripper and didn't come out for about a half hour. Im not to sure on what he got but it cost 200 bucks. He was kicking himself in the *** the next day though. I was laughing of course.  and i bet she was to.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

Lonelyguy said:


> There's a strip club about 100 miles south of me called the Lumber Yard. They use the slogan "Where real men go to get wood" :lol


:lol 
_My brother was in the city recently for a concert. Him and his buddy were walking around downtown and walked past the peep show...there was a big sign that said "Seniors - Half Price"_ :lol


----------



## Partofme (May 23, 2004)

Good for you! Whatever gets you out of the house. lol. My brother used to go to strip clubs with his friends. Seems like a fun activity for single guys in their 20's. Yeah, the girls will say anything to get their hands on you and your *cough*...money.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

This is one of those threads you keep seeing every day and then you finally wonder "why is it still going?" so I had to read it again :lol


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I would never go to one. I'm not that kind of person. Hope you had fun. :lol


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

ROLF @ this thread :haha


----------



## Annoyed (Nov 22, 2009)

I've gone to just a few in the past and the girls are just so gorgeous (I guess I have gone to nice ones) I just get so anxious that I can't get aroused and enjoy it, ironically i tend to have slight hypomania and a very strong sex drive (so my girlfriends usually fall in love )


----------



## LonelyGuyFromQueensNY (Nov 10, 2010)

I hate strip clubs, I always leave broke. Though years ago I got a lap dance and I was talking to her and by th end of the 15 minutes she gave me her myspace name, that was pretty cool


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I hope you paid them well


----------



## confidencelost (Sep 3, 2010)

5Guys1Punch said:


> Either way long story short. I paid for a private dance and got an erection and everyone around me pointed and laughed, including the stripper. Haven't been back since.


Wow that sounds strange. Isn't that kind of the point? :con

That sounds like a horrible experience though.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

I"ve been to a few but never had anything private or whatever. Went plastered w/ a home girl and one time as a best man. Was fun, but I'mg etting old.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

well done. It sounds like you are getting 'abreast' of your SA.


----------



## LonelyGuyFromQueensNY (Nov 10, 2010)

5Guys1Punch said:


> I went to a strip club one time as well. Of course it ended with an episode that haunts my dreams everynight. Look up my post about "looking for a new job".
> 
> Either way long story short. I paid for a private dance and got an erection and everyone around me pointed and laughed, including the stripper. Haven't been back since.


I've gotten 4 lap dances in my life and got hard twice and the two times I didn't I was incredibly embarrassed lol. But I don't see the big deal that you got turned on, it happens to most guys, hell some guys blow their loads while getting the dance lol.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

Went to a gentleman's club by myself this afternoon. It was a Monday, late-afternoon, "happy hour" time frame.. 

I had a fixed budget.. I resisted the lapdance.. I already had a bunch of $1's on me.. I bought one of the girls a drink instead of a private dance (cheaper).. talked with a couple of them for a little bit.. ESPN/Football was on the TV screens.. went up to the stage for a little personal attention for a few minutes..

It was cool all in all.. didn't make it rain, but that was the plan from the get-go.. I'll try another place in a couple of weeks.. maybe come back to the same place next month.. 

it's fun but people have to be pragmatic. Unless you're rich, it's not worth blowing a whole bunch of money..


----------

